# are you getting hd radio



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

(1 yes
(2 no
(3 sticking with xm-sirius


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

As soon as I get to hear it, there are plenty of stations in my area that advertise it but there is no hardware support!!

If I like what I hear, I will pick up a tuner for my home stereo (if at a reasonable cost) and when I purchase a new vehicle I will add it in.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hello no! I will not support dinosaur radios new scam. This is just going to be another AM Stereo.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Sure. I want to pay $400 for a radio and still get the same 10-song playlists and 20-30 minutes of commercials per hour and have the signal fade whenever I travel more than 20 miles.

Thanks, but no thanks, I'll stick with XM.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

djlong said:


> Sure. I want to pay $400 for a radio and still get the same 10-song playlists and 20-30 minutes of commercials per hour and have the signal fade whenever I travel more than 20 miles.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks, I'll stick with XM.


But just think of how rich those commercial will sound with HD Radio. Imagine how crisp and clear you can hear your local car dealers yelling and screaming at you.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Hello no! I will not support dinosaur radios new scam. This is just going to be another AM Stereo.


I gotta agree with you!


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Hello no! I will not support dinosaur radios new scam. This is just going to be another AM Stereo.


I blame the FCC for the farce that was AM stereo.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

I plan to use HD radio for Dxing digital signals on AM and FM!! 

It should be fun, and I plan on getting one when is 2nd generation radio's tuner get better.

5-13-06


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Fifty Caliber said:


> I blame the FCC for the farce that was AM stereo.


Similarly I also blame the FCC in part for the farce known as terrestrial radio. AM/FM is a complete joke, we know it, they know it. This is their retaliation to satellite delivered radio, and it will be a failure. I pay $40 a month to avoid crappy radio, and I'm not going back to commercial radio no matter what.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Similarly I also blame the FCC in part for the farce known as terrestrial radio. AM/FM is a complete joke, we know it, they know it. This is their retaliation to satellite delivered radio, and it will be a failure. I pay $40 a month to avoid crappy radio, and I'm not going back to commercial radio no matter what.


I've gotta agree with Steve. The big radio companies are only doing what the FCC allows them to do. Professional national programming is good, but not at the expense of local programming. The whole idea was to make sure the stations "served the public interest." (Side rant: Wasn't it in the 70s the government broke up AT&T because they were becoming too powerful? And, Clear Channel, Citadel, Cumulus, Cox* are not even more influential on public opinion?? Sorry about that!)

I have yet to join the droves of radio fans who've turned skyward for their programming. But, when I do, I'm sure it will be XM.

Joe

* all I have worked for... and then some.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know serving the public and all is supposed to be what terrestrial radio is all about, but in all honestly I don’t care about that. I’d rather be entertained then informed. When I used to listen to terrestrial radio, I wasn't looking for local programming or listening for local public interest. I was looking for an entertaining experience.

I wanted little to no commercials, 100% uncensored music, a wider variety of music genres and sub genres, to hear more then just the same 20 songs over and over. So I gave upon on terrestrial radio and started listening to Muzak on Dish. When I realized that was pretty much FM without commercials I got XM, a year later Sirius and now with cable I have Music Choice back.

Between the three, 177 channels of commercial free, FCC free uncensored digital music channels. Can’t beat that! Oh yeah and can't forget that 30GB iPod I listen to every day.

HD Radio may have an edge over satellite radio when it comes to sound quality, but for higher quality music I’ll pop in a DVD-A or for unscripted fun, turn on Music Choice where every channel is Dolby Digital 2.0 from TW. 

If I could say one sentence to radio execs and programmers, and not swear (  ) I’d say the following. I have no room or need in my life for terrestrial radio, the existence of HD radio will mean nothing to me.

Joe, looking forward to having you as a part of the XM Nation. Just do your research, make sure XM is the right service for you and enjoy!


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

So far, no real research. XM just has the right feel. Plus, from what I hear on D*, the XM Cafe is probably where I would hang out the most. After that... News! We just got Air America here in Little Rock last week... on AM! The other all news talk station (one I used to work with) is weak, professionally speaking. Then there is NPR!

You gotta understand, I'm poor boy (poo boy) and it's gonna take a while before I can add another monthly fee to our budget.

Joe


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BigApe said:


> ...We just got Air America here in Little Rock last week... on AM!
> Joe


:thats: Air America in Arkansas! :hurah: !rolling :lol:

AA should be about as popular there as _explosive diarrhea_ at a funeral. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself. :whatdidid


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Similarly I also blame the FCC in part for the farce known as terrestrial radio. AM/FM is a complete joke, we know it, they know it. This is their retaliation to satellite delivered radio, and it will be a failure. I pay $40 a month to avoid crappy radio, and I'm not going back to commercial radio no matter what.


i thought xm/sirius was 13.95 a month?
if you join sirius before july 31st 2006 you ccan pay a lifetime fee of 499. and be done with it you get it for life.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Nick said:


> :thats: Air America in Arkansas! :hurah: !rolling :lol:
> 
> AA should be about as popular there as _explosive diarrhea_ at a funeral.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself. :whatdidid


You would be surprised! There are more of us stinkin' progressives around here than you might expect. 

Joe

:imwith:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

cosmo said:


> i thought xm/sirius was 13.95 a month?
> if you join sirius before july 31st 2006 you ccan pay a lifetime fee of 499. and be done with it you get it for life.


Actually, that's for the life of the receiver. If you buy a new, fancy receiver you start your "life" over again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

cosmo said:


> i thought xm/sirius was 13.95 a month?
> if you join sirius before july 31st 2006 you ccan pay a lifetime fee of 499. and be done with it you get it for life.


XM and Sirius are both $12.95/month, additional receivers beyond the first on the account are $6.99 a month. I have two receivers for each service. That's how I get the $40 figure


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> ...If you buy a new, fancy receiver you start your "life" over again.


Hmmm. Starting over...sounds tempting fer shure. :sure:

Where can an old man get one of those newfangled dang contraptions...? :alterhase


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

How about a poll option for "I have no idea what the heck that even is, so I guess that would be a NO"....  :grin:


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Richard, I think you can get a new receiver and pay 75 dollars and they will continue your Lifetime service. I think you can do that a couple of times.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

djlong said:


> Sure. I want to pay $400 for a radio and still get the same 10-song playlists and 20-30 minutes of commercials per hour and have the signal fade whenever I travel more than 20 miles.
> 
> Thanks, but no thanks, I'll stick with XM.


Couldn't have said it better myself....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

cosmo said:


> i thought xm/sirius was 13.95 a month?
> if you join sirius before july 31st 2006 you ccan pay a lifetime fee of 499. and be done with it you get it for life.


 Or Sirius's life. Whichever comes first....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

skidog said:


> Richard, I think you can get a new receiver and pay 75 dollars and they will continue your Lifetime service. I think you can do that a couple of times.


The limit is three times.

I started out with an Audiovox PNP2, now I have a Sportster Replay, in a few weeks I'm replacing that with a Sportster 4 when they come out. I'm glad I didn't get a Lifetime sub, in 18 months I would have used up my switch outs and it would have cost me an extra $225.

BTW - The lifetime subscription is one of those never ending specials. It was first offered well before I ever subscribed.



Laverne said:


> How about a poll option for "I have no idea what the heck that even is, so I guess that would be a NO"....  :grin:


Well Laverne, to put it simply you can have a turd and dress it up it a little tuxedo with a bowtie and top hat but in the end it's still a turd. HD Radio is a last ditch effort by terrestrial radio broadcasters to try to get people away from satellite radio. The sound quality is improved over traditional AM/FM and since it's digital, 1 or 0, there is no static, you either have a lock or you don't.

From what I hear there are very little commercials on HD Radio stations, but usually that is the case in the terrestrial FM world. When a new station comes on the air or there's a format change, lay low on the interruptions, gain a decent listenership base then gradually add commercials over time.

HD Radio is simply a ploy to get listeners back.

www.hdradio.com


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes but only after the recievers become standard equipment on cars. To be honest I am a little bored with regular radio. I don't have XM or Sirius. I'd love to get the audio from CNN, Headline News, Fox News, Discovery Times, The Travel Channel or even the local TV channels while driving.

What is more likely is Internet radio while driving. I'm looking at a car now that has an AUX audio input in the car stereo system. There's a new relatively cheap wireless DSL service where I live. I could send the audio into that from a laptop PC and drive around listening to the BBC or any online radio or TV station in the world. The possibilities are endless!

www.mikesradioworld.com
www.wwitv.com


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"...to date, 3,000 U.S. radio stations have committed to
HD radio (and) more than 800 stations are broadcasting
primary signals in digital, reaching 75 percent of the
U.S. population."*

HD Radio is moving ahead with plans to deliver 
competition to the traditional airwaves' nemesis, 
satellite radio.

On Monday, the HD Radio Alliance announced key 
deals with retailers (details of which can be found at 
SkyRETAILER: http://www.skyretailer.com.) The 
entity backed by the nation's biggest broadcasters also
updated on its progress to turn the AM/FM dial into 
digital-quality audio.

The alliance said that to date, 3,000 U.S. radio stations
have committed to HD Radio technology. More than 
800 radio stations are broadcasting primary signals in 
digital, reaching 75 percent of the U.S. population. 
Plans are in place to expand that number to 1,200 
stations and 90 percent of the population by the end of
this year, the alliance said.

By July 31, the number of stations broadcasting HD2 
multicast channels with new music formats is expected 
to grow to 400, HD Radio said. HD2 multicast channels
are in 22 markets, bringing the total number of cities 
with multiple audio feeds to 50.

In December, the alliance launched a $200 million 
on-air advertising campaign.

The HD Digital Radio Alliance is a joint initiative of 
radio broadcasters to accelerate the development and 
adoption of the radio technology, seen as their best hope
to compete with satellite radio. Members include ABC 
Radio, Beasley Broadcast Group, Bonneville 
International, CBS Radio, Citadel Broadcasting, Clear
Channel Radio, Cumulus, Emmis, Entercom, Greater 
Media and Susquehanna.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Actually, that's for the life of the receiver. If you buy a new, fancy receiver you start your "life" over again.


that figures:sure:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Stores in the pilot program will initially carry the table-top
Boston Acoustics Recepter Radio HD priced at $299.99*

RadioShack and the HD Digital Radio Alliance announced that in anticipation of growing
customer demand for the next generation of radio receivers the electronics retailer will
launch a pilot program in several major markets before the national roll-out later this year.

More than 100 RadioShack stores in the Dallas/Fort Worth area are stocking HD Digital
Radio receivers for the pilot launch as well as several dozen stores in New York City, Los
Angeles, Chicago, Philadelphia, Houston and Washington, D.C., the retailer said.

As part of the RadioShack campaign, consumers will be exposed to in-store, online and
point-of-purchase educational support backed with employee training. Also, customized
advertising running on all HD Digital Radio Alliance member stations will direct customers
to shop at RadioShack for HD Radio products, the company said.

RadioShack added it also will feature demonstration capabilities in its pilot stores to
enable consumers to personally experience HD Digital Radio.

RadioShack stores in the pilot program will initially carry the table top Boston Acoustics
Recepter Radio HD priced at $299.99, with the plan to add exclusive RadioShack
receivers in the fall when the pilot expands nationally.

More about RadioShack HD Digital Radio can be found at http://www.radioshack.com/hdradio.

In addition to RadioShack, retailers in Detroit and New York, New Jersey and Connecticut
also are preparing for the rollout of HD Radio products.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyRetailer:

The 'other' satellite radio company, known to few as WorldSpace, announced that it has been invited to discuss "The Changing Dynamics of Radio" at today's Mid- Atlantic chapter meeting of the Society of Satellite Professionals International (SSPI).

WorldSpace's Tedros Lemma, VP of regulatory affairs will join executives from National Public Radio (NPR), XM and Sirius for a luncheon panel to explore emerging technologies, evolving radio transmission/broadcasting infrastructures and new trends in content and programming.

The meeting will be held at the National Public Radio offices in Washington, D.C. from noon to 1:30 p.m. ET.

To attend, RSVP to La Rene Tondro at [email protected]

http://www.skyretailer.com - used with permission

~~~~~~~~~~

To: [email protected]
Subject: Today's SSPI meeting
Date: May 16, 2006 8:30 AM

Will a 'podcast' or other streaming audio of today's Mid- Atlantic chapter
meeting on the subject "The Changing Dynamics of Radio" be made
available on-line, and if so, kindly advise where it can be found.

Thank you.

Nick -------
Contributing Editor, DBSTalk.com

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 912-571- -------

~~~~~~~~~~

To: Nick ------- <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: Today's SSPI meeting
Date: May 16, 2006 1:24 PM

No , but any report on the event will be posted at www.sspi.org go to the
Chapter tab.

Thanks for your interest

La Rene

TSD Communication Services, Inc.
"Providing Communication Solutions"
2200 Wilson Blvd. #102-248
Arlington, VA 22201
Tel: 703-522-7745
Fax: 703-522-4226
E-mail: [email protected]

~~~~~~~~~~

Interesting! No podcast or streaming audio of a meeting about "The Changing Dynamics of Radio".

Go figure! :shrug:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh, and let me add a little to my previous post....

Hey - HD Radio! If I *do* plunk down $400 for you, do you have:

- every single inning of every MLB game?
- 14 different kinds of Rock & Roll channels - ALL commercial free?
- 3 different stand-up comedy channels?
- Radio Classics and audiobook-ish channels?
- Twenty channels of traffic & weather so I don't ahve to wait for an abbreviated report "on the 3's"?
- Several sports channels?
- BBC World Service?
- Multiple news channels like Fox, CNN, MSNBC and more?
- Commercial free "decade" music channels from the 40s to the 90s?
- ANYthing that REMOTELY resembles XM's "Cinemagic"?

And that's just the stuff *I* listen to.

So - HD Radio - have you got that? Huh? Do you? I paid less than $100 for my SkyFi2. For $400 I could have one of those SWEET new Helix/Inno portable XM recorder/MP3 players that store up to 50 hours of programming in something smaller than a deck of cards.

Hey! HD Radio? Where are you going? And why are you crying?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

"But just think of how rich those commercial will sound with HD Radio. Imagine how crisp and clear you can hear your local car dealers yelling and screaming at you."

Ever listen to AM or FM thru a good pair of headphones? Too many commercials are made on a laptop, with VO's that sound like they were recorded in a tiled bathroom. Whirring and clicking noises (from the CPU), hum, frequency response problems..........Bleh!

Hate to think how bad they will sound in "HD".


----------

